# Got the Wilcraft out for real!



## slabslayerjoel (Mar 20, 2014)

Got out on Portage yesterday. Bite was slow, a few smaller gills and 3 nice bass. A couple of them went 4-5 pounds. But I loved the way the Wilcraft operated! No sore knees or back when I was done! Love it!! Now just wish we weren’t getting the warm up.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

slabslayerjoel said:


> Got out on Portage yesterday. Bite was slow, a few smaller gills and 3 nice bass. A couple of them went 4-5 pounds. But I loved the way the Wilcraft operated! No sore knees or back when I was done! Love it!! Now just wish we weren’t getting the warm up.


Nice! Now let’s take it to Catawba!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slabslayerjoel (Mar 20, 2014)

bobberbucket said:


> Nice! Now let’s take it to Catawba!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m in!! I mainly got it for Erie. But I’m concerned what this coming week will do up there. Erie was just locking in.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

slabslayerjoel said:


> I’m in!! I mainly got it for Erie. But I’m concerned what this coming week will do up there. Erie was just locking in.


I’m not sure that Ice up there is going to hangout long. But Definitely wanna check that sweet ride out in person!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

slabslayerjoel said:


> I’m in!! I mainly got it for Erie. But I’m concerned what this coming week will do up there. Erie was just locking in.


Or was it....... sorry had to with all the bickering in the Erie forums going on...
Sweet ride man!!!! Can u put a electric trolling motor on it for softwater?


----------



## slabslayerjoel (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes I can. I can take the auger holder off and put a trolling motor bracket on. It’s really cool! 
And the ice was moving a lot on Erie. I talked with someone I know up there (not out fishing) that the ice mass was shifting east. It’s really unstable now.


----------



## slabslayerjoel (Mar 20, 2014)

bobberbucket said:


> I’m not sure that Ice up there is going to hangout long. But Definitely wanna check that sweet ride out in person!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any time!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

slabslayerjoel said:


> Yes I can. I can take the auger holder off and put a trolling motor bracket on. It’s really cool!
> And the ice was moving a lot on Erie. I talked with someone I know up there (not out fishing) that the ice mass was shifting east. It’s really unstable now.


Scary stuff for sure!


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

A lot of brave people fishing off of Catawba today. Looking at the webcams Catawba has ice and Huron has all open water.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

dcool said:


> A lot of brave people fishing off of Catawba today. Looking at the webcams Catawba has ice and Huron has all open water.


That doesn't mean anything. Most years it's open from Mouse island east and we are sitting on 15" plus. Certainly isn't happening down here now though.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

slabslayerjoel said:


> Got out on Portage yesterday. Bite was slow, a few smaller gills and 3 nice bass. A couple of them went 4-5 pounds. But I loved the way the Wilcraft operated! No sore knees or back when I was done! Love it!! Now just wish we weren’t getting the warm up.


Serious equipment! Wow! With bass like that, you'll prob only get "wall hanger" eyes on Erie! I assume that goes in a pick up? Do you use a ramp, or can you lift it in one end at a time? The "low-ness" of it looks like you'd need a 20 ft ramp otherwise to clear the edge of the tailgate, I have that problem with the "deck" on my mower-(or maybe a tilting trailer!)
ps-You eat them "toads"?


----------



## slabslayerjoel (Mar 20, 2014)

No, they go back. I’m not big on the taste of bass. That machine is on hydraulics, it’ll raise up 12” off the ground. And you can raise and lower the front and rear independently. Only drawback is the machine is 12’ long. I pull it in an enclosed trailer, but the pros definitely outweigh the cons of a trailer. As a concrete contractor, I use my tool trailer to haul it since I can’t pour in winter.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

There was a guy in one on Buckeye Lake yesterday also.


----------



## slabslayerjoel (Mar 20, 2014)

CFIden said:


> There was a guy in one on Buckeye Lake yesterday also.


I think that was probably Bobby. He’s a friend of mine and told me about them. Was it a blue machine?


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

No Tan, Big Guy with dark hair and a Beard. My buddy spoke to him and he said he payed 15K. Bobby is Quackpot right? I've met him at a Alum dock tourney. Great guy.


----------



## slabslayerjoel (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes. Bobby’s Quackpot. He is a terrific guy. So glad he turned me onto Wilcraft. They are about $15k new. I didn’t know there were any others in the area but Bobby’s and mine. Nice to know!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

slabslayerjoel said:


> Yes. Bobby’s Quackpot. He is a terrific guy. So glad he turned me onto Wilcraft. They are about $15k new. I didn’t know there were any others in the area but Bobby’s and mine. Nice to know!


See central ohio forum "buckeye lake conditions" philfish360 is his screen name. Super cool dude from what I can tell.... hes been on buckeye alot the last couple weeks.


----------



## slabslayerjoel (Mar 20, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> See central ohio forum "buckeye lake conditions" philfish360 is his screen name. Super cool dude from what I can tell.... hes been on buckeye alot the last couple weeks.


Cool! I’ll look him up and chat. Always curious as to what other guys have done with theirs.


----------

